# Flashing - how do you know the dependencies?



## stevelup (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi

Just wondering, if you flash one ECU, how do you know what the dependencies are?

The guide for flashing individual modules suggests to select 'Complete Flash' when doing the SVT Target Calculation, then unticking all the boxes before just ticking blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy for the module in question.

This obviously means that you could end up with unresolved dependencies?

So, part two of this question is... How do I fix the mess I've just created...

Basically, I flashed KOMBI and now my cruise control doesn't work. Trying to set a speed causes 'Cruise control not available' to pop up, and pressing the LIM button causes a 'Speed Limiter Failure' notice.

I guess this could be a coding issue, but it's could also be a an unfulfilled dependency?

To eliminate the former, is there a way of comparing the old and new CAFD? I kept a backup of the original one.

I believe KOMBI works with ICM for cruise control, but I'm very nervous about flashing ICM...

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I believe the dependencies are identified in the TAL as PreRequisites:









Use TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool to comapre CAFD:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5lwLsFhxApuNVRzRjJvejlyUDA


----------



## stevelup (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, my dependencies for KOMBI are line 7, 12 and 30.

Line 7 is CIC - which is what I wanted to flash in the first place (KOMBI was a test)

Line 7 has the same dependencies (12 and 30)

12 and 30 are both ZGW (one has a BLFlash payload and the other SWDeploy)

CIC also has a dependency of CMB_MEDIA (which makes sense)

ZGW has no other dependencies, but I understand it can be tricky to flash - I've seen the other thread about this.

Would you agree that the way forward here is to flash ZGW first and then CIC and CMB_MEDIA, or should I do them together?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I would do one TAL for all, and let E-Sys determine the proper order to flash them in.


----------



## stevelup (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers. 

I couldn't for the life of me manage to get ZGW to flash.

I tried using manual IP, putting a network switch in place and every possible combination of connecting without resolution.

I have, however, cracked it - and it's not a solution I found elsewhere when searching.

I noticed from the error logs that e-Sys was trying to talk to other modules after ZGW had been placed into programming mode. This of course was failing.

There's a tick box 'switch gateways to programming mode' on the parameters tab. With that deselected, ZGW flashed first time (it took less than two minutes), and it wasn't necessary to mess around with static IPs - 'Connect By VIN' worked fine.

Flashing ZGW did indeed fix the cruise control and speed limiter too which is a relief.

Currently 90% through flashing CMB_MEDIA, CMB_ECALL and HU_CIC. ETA on that was 1:30


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

stevelup said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I couldn't for the life of me manage to get ZGW to flash.
> 
> ...


So the gateway was the solution  I tried everything except that, then I bought icom. Well, luckily I have other uses for it too. Did you flash only ZGW with that option unticked and then other modules with switching activated? That time sounds quite a long, flashing my car took 1:05, there were around 35 modules involved.


----------



## stevelup (Dec 22, 2010)

I left it deselected (by accident!) - it doesn't seem to have affected anything.

I think other people have reported times in excess of an hour and a half for updating CIC so I'm not too worried. 

It's at 97% now... fingers crossed!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

stevelup said:


> I left it deselected (by accident!) - it doesn't seem to have affected anything.
> 
> I think other people have reported times in excess of an hour and a half for updating CIC so I'm not too worried.
> 
> It's at 97% now... fingers crossed!


I didn't mean that you should be worried, I just was thinking that for some reason it may go faster with icom. I have also CIC. I used parallel flashing, how about you?


----------



## stevelup (Dec 22, 2010)

All good - flashing completed.

Yes, that was with parallel flashing. It did CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL together. CMB_ECALL finished first, then it started doing HU_CIC. In total CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL took about 9 minutes.

The overall time was 1:37

I need a better charger - my battery voltage got down to 11V during this process - I connected my motorbike in parallel towards the end to keep it going!

I'll take it for a long drive this afternoon to properly recuperate.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

stevelup said:


> All good - flashing completed.
> 
> Yes, that was with parallel flashing. It did CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL together. CMB_ECALL finished first, then it started doing HU_CIC. In total CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALL took about 9 minutes.
> 
> ...


You were not far away from fail in flashing and possibly bricking you CIC, lucky that it went well.


----------



## Sdt777 (Dec 24, 2013)

"The guide for flashing individual modules suggests ........."

Can someone post link to this guide? urgently require this.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sdt777 said:


> "The guide for flashing individual modules suggests ........."
> 
> Can someone post link to this guide? urgently require this.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## F30N (Mar 8, 2014)

Shawn, could you please send the link to me also?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

There is no actual "Guide" for flashing.

I have posted these Instructions though in several Threads.

Here are the basic steps using Kombi as an example:

Go to Comfort Mode => TAL-Calculating
- Read and Save FA
- Activate FA
- Read and Save SVT Actual as SVT_ist
- Create an SVT Target
Under KIS/SVT Target Calculation Strategy, select Complete Flash
Select I-Step (shipm.) to match your original I-Level as read and shown in VCM I-Step (Shipment)
I-Step (target.) will be unselectable as it is fixed based on current PSdZData I-Level
Do a KIS/SVT Target Calculation and Save as SVT_soll
- Do a TAL Calculation and Save as SVT_tal

Go to Expert Mode => TAL-Processing
Load TAL (SVT_tal)
Load SVT Target (SVT_soll)
Select "Read FA" button.
Check radio button for "read VIN out of FA"
On ECU Tab, uncheck let top box in column "All" (All checked boxes should toggle to unchecked)
On ID Base Row for Kombi, make check boxes in blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns.
Press Check software availability
Press Start and it will proceed with processing TAL to flash Kombi with new firmware.


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

Please ignore


----------



## Edishp (Sep 15, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no actual "Guide" for flashing.
> 
> I have posted these Instructions though in several Threads.
> 
> ...


Can I put vin by my self instead read from FA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Edishp said:


> Can I put vin by my self instead read from FA?


Never tried.


----------



## Edishp (Sep 15, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Never tried.


Can you look at this post? F01 lost vin VIN 00000000000000 Maybe you will have any good thoughts to solve this  after weeks of readings thousands of posts I see you are good on esys


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I am not sure I understand the issue. Is CAS VIN 0000000000 the issue?


----------



## Edishp (Sep 15, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am not sure I understand the issue. Is CAS VIN 0000000000 the issue?


All modules vin number is 000000000 except ACSM, AMP_TOP and DME.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't see how that could be really. I would VO Code all ECU using FA with correct VIN, then check it again.


----------



## Edishp (Sep 15, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't see how that could be really. I would VO Code all ECU using FA with correct VIN, then check it again.


I tried, only AMP_TOP coded successfully. Others with errors


> [] prepareTALExecution started [PROGRESS]
> [] prepareTALExecution finished [PROGRESS]
> [] prepareVehicleForCoding started [PROGRESS]
> [] prepareVehicleForCoding finished [PROGRESS]
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VIN error. PM me TeamViewer Login ID and Password.


----------



## Edishp (Sep 15, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> VIN error. PM me TeamViewer Login ID and Password.


I can't pm, here is no button in conversations


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Edishp said:


> I can't pm, here is no button in conversations


Then post it here.


----------



## Edishp (Sep 15, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then post it here.


ID 513 024 236
PASS feirmvdt


----------

